
Show HN: The Y combinator running in the browser - viebel
http://blog.klipse.tech/lambda/2016/08/07/pure-y-combinator-clojure.html
======
viebel
As far as I know, this is the first time one can experiment the Y combinator
in the browser in a live an interactive environment.

Feedbacks and comments are appreciated.

